# Good SMO reflectors for triple SST-50 or P7?



## SmurfTacular (Dec 3, 2010)

I love triple P7, and SST-50 Maglites, but I usually use this reflector piece from DX, slightly modified by drilling out the holes to accommodate the larger LED. Its a great reflector, it throws very well. I would love to use lily or lidel reflectors, but they dont come available in SMO. And I gotta have my throw. So are there any SMO ~13mm reflectors for P7's or SST50's?


----------



## Stephen Wallace (Mar 11, 2011)

I believe that Der Wichtel will be producing more of his triple P7 kits in the future - might be worth a look at his reflectors.


----------

